# Alma Gates JBL Bronco



## adcomcyclone (Jun 27, 2008)

Not mine, but thought this was worth posting. Looks like it needs some work though.

1986 Ford Bronco Fully Customized | eBay


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

wow that thing is a legendary!!! it's a shame it's not the kicker setup..


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That would be neat to own.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

FWIW, the fellow that owns it is a member of the 80-90s car audio group on Facebook...he has a couple retired competition vehicles.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

I always had a soft spot for the PPI version/one. Still neat to see that one still around.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I first saw it as the PPI build as well. Never did get to hear or even see the thing in person.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Where those off the shelf woofers? I hear they where built just for her


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

ppi version came to Toronto Canada in the mid 90s. i wanted to sit in it but they wouldnt allow.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

DDfusion said:


> Where those off the shelf woofers? I hear they where built just for her


I think they're just regular W15GTi MKII. 

Pretty cool to see some 2118H in a build like that. That chain-driven alternator setup is ridiculous!!


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

mikey7182 said:


> I think they're just regular W15GTi MKII.
> 
> Pretty cool to see some 2118H in a build like that. That chain-driven alternator setup is ridiculous!!


Sorry, referring to the Kickers


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> That chain-driven alternator setup is ridiculous!!


I thought the same thing. I read through the description though and none of them actually work. Never have. Quite a let down. That is a lot of work for something that ends up being nothing but "show."


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

But when you had Ohio Generator paying for advertising it makes since...what better advertising? I mean why do you NEED all of those alternators on a primarily demo/SQ build? You don't.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

This belongs in a automotive museum.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

too bad car audio competition vehicles are too fringe to rate for the Smithsonian..


----------

